# Hoenn Confirmed Giveaway! **ENTRIES CLOSED!**



## Holla (May 18, 2014)

​
*Note: due to final exams and all the studying I need to do, the Regi Trio draw will be post-poned until this coming Thrusday, June the 19th. All current entires will still apply, and all new entries up until I close this on Thursday will also count.*

In light of the exciting news of Omega Ruby an Alpha Sapphire I am holding a fun Hoenn Confirmed Giveaway! I will be giving away one of the three main legendaries each week. Groudon 3 weeks ago, Kyogre 2 weeks ago, Rayquaza last week, and the three Regis (Regice, Rock and Steel) this week. These legendaries are all real, I caught them myself in Pokemon Emerald and have brought them up through to Pokemon X. Now note these Pokemon are clones, but the only other copies in existence are in my game and there is only one of each. 

Each Pokemon is untouched with original moves (except Rayquaza has some experience but he has not levelled up once yet). Each Pokemon will have live Pokerus that will be able to be passed on to other Pokemon. I will also attach a heart scale considering how useful they are and that they were originally introduced in the Hoenn games.

To enter just simply fill out the form below. Please only enter for Rayquaza at this time, the others will be given away in the weeks to come. Your secret phrase is: Hoenn is Life! You will be allowed to enter again for the other Pokemon if you want, considering that you haven't already won a past giveaway in this thread. At the end of this giveaway the winner will be decided by a random draw, so that everyone has an equal fair chance.

**Please note that for the Regi Trio giveaway you will only be able to win one of the three Regis, so that way we will have three different winners. Thanks!  

*Entry Form*
Pokemon you are entering for: Regice, Regirock, and Registeel
In Game Name:
Secret Phrase:
Why you want this/these Pokemon:

I will be doing the random draw for the three Regis this coming Sunday, June the 15th. Good luck to all entrants! Also, if you have any questions about this giveaway feel free to ask.

**Big Update!** I have managed to bring up some extra Regis (Regice, Rock and Steel) from Emerald to my X game. In the fourth week of this giveaway you will be able to enter and have a chance to win any 1 of the 3 Regis. They are the same deal as my other giveaways (live Pokerus, holding a heart scale). Stayed tuned!

Congratulations to our Groudon winner TheWonky, and to our Kyogre winner RhinoK, Also also now to our Rayquaza winner jake-the-raccoon-potato!


Spoiler: Current Regi Trio Entrants



Prin
Dr J
Lassy
nymphia
ITookYourWaffles
Snowflakes


----------



## Holla (May 18, 2014)

Bump! Simplified the entry requirements!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2014)

*Pokemon you are entering for*: Groudon
*In Game Name*: Hyogo
*Secret Phrase*: Hoenn is love, *Hoenn is life!*
*Why you want this Pokemon*: Since you say it's from Hoenn itself, it'd be for pure collection purposes :>


----------



## hibu_tan (May 18, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Groudon
In Game Name: Krissy
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon: 
Groudon is one of my absolute favorite pokemons ;v ; Thanks so much for this opportunity.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 18, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Groudon
 In Game Name: Lindsey
 Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life!
 Why you want this Pokemon: I am so obsessed with Pok?mon, and I have been since I was really young. But I wasn't able to play any of the games until X for reasons I won't go into, so I don't have legendaries other than those from Kalos. I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Holla (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for entering so far everyone!

Also, no problem LindseyKate04! Emerald was the biggest most memorable game of my childhood, and I figured I'd share some of it by giving these Pokemon away. It will also help those who don't have access to Pokebank like I do.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Groudon
In Game Name: Jade~♥
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life.
Why you want this Pokemon: Groudon is super cool and the only one I have is a hacked one from Unova ;3;


----------



## Dr J (May 18, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Groudon
In Game Name: Jinjiro
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life
Why you want this Pokemon: Groudon is one of the few legendaries I actually like and would love to have a legit one for my collection


----------



## Holla (May 19, 2014)

Groudon Entries day 2. Daily bump! Enter while you can!


----------



## TheWonky (May 19, 2014)

Entry Form
Pokemon you are entering for: Groudon
In Game Name: Awkward
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is Life.
Why you want this Pokemon: Hoenn is my FAVOURITE region :-> and having Groudon would make my life!


----------



## Lassy (May 20, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Groudon
In Game Name: evalsy
Secret Phrase: hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon: because he is one if the few legendaries (and maybe the only one I forgot) who is like "ground" type? (Sorry don't know the name of the capacity in English :/)


----------



## Holla (May 20, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Pokemon you are entering for: Groudon
> In Game Name: evalsy
> Secret Phrase: hoenn is life!
> Why you want this Pokemon: because he is one if the few legendaries (and maybe the only one I forgot) who is like "ground" type? (Sorry don't know the name of the capacity in English :/)



Thanks for entering, and yes he is Ground type in English! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

**Big Update!** I have managed to bring up some extra Regis (Regice, Rock and Steel) from Emerald to my X game. In the fourth week of this giveaway you will be able to enter and have a chance to win any 1 of the 3 Regis. They are the same deal as my other giveaways (live Pokerus, holding a heart scale). Stayed tuned!


----------



## Holla (May 21, 2014)

Daily bump day 4!


----------



## Holla (May 23, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## RhinoK (May 23, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Groudon
In Game Name: Tony
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is Life!
Why you want this Pokemon: I ADORE Groudon. I absolutely hate water (and my dermatitis, which really flares up in chlorine <_<) so I have always preferred Groudon to Kyogre. But that's not just why I love this gigantic legendary. I have an interest in lava; I have dreams of melting in this glowing red substance. To think a beast is capable of producing the liquid of my dreams amazes me; and is why I desire my own Groudon. To tame the Continent Pokemon is what I desire. To banish water from Earth in favour of land for pokemon to inhabit and for meadows to stretch upon. The world is 70% water, and, in my rightful hands, I promise to equalize the land to water ratio. Do you want a world of equality? #VoteRhinoK
I also love the geography of Hoenn and Groudon looks badass and cool


----------



## nymphia (May 24, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Groudon
In Game Name: Sophie
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is Life!
Why you want this Pokemon: This may seem strange, but i love groudon design. thats why i'm entering


----------



## Holla (May 25, 2014)

Last chance to enter! I will be doing the random draw for the winner within the next hour or so!


----------



## Holla (May 25, 2014)

Ok! Entries for Groudon are now closed, I will be drawing the winner shortly! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aaaaaaand the winner is....



Spoiler



1. TheWonky
2. RhinoK
3. Puffy
4. nymphia
5. Dr J
6. Hyogo
7. Lassy
8. LindseyKate04
9. hibu_tan

*TheWonky! Congrats!!!  Thanks to everyone that entered! Feel free to enter for my Kyogre giveaway beginning soon if you have not won yet!*



- - - Post Merge - - -

Kyogre Entries are now open! Feel free to enter again if you did not win my last giveaway! Of course anyone new is welcome to enter too! ^.^


----------



## TheWonky (May 25, 2014)

Ahhhhh Ty so much!


----------



## keybug55 (May 25, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Kyogre
In Game Name: Marissa
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon: Kyogre is my fav legendary from Hoenn (next to Rayquaza) I'm hoping for a Modest nature


----------



## RhinoK (May 25, 2014)

Was I meant to be 2?? I'm confused why I was 1. aswell 
Congratulations TheWonky! You deserve it, use him/her/it wisely 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pokemon you are entering for: Kyogre
In Game Name: Tony
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is Life!
Why you want this Pokemon: With Kyogre I will flood the land and call upon Groudon. Then I will slay Groudon and adapt to become a cool human/fish hybrid like a Zora
But in all honesty, I love Kyogre and battle-wise, is better than Groudon - for reasons other than the type advantage. Hoenn is my favourite region, of course. Playing Ruby and SoulSilver, I never got a chance to catch this powerful legendary. I have never owned a Generation V pokemon game and therefore I can't use Pokebank and therefore I am unable to transfer any pokemon over - so being lucky to be granted to pokemon that controls water would fill my pokedex page and a gap in my dry heart


----------



## Holla (May 25, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Was I meant to be 2?? I'm confused why I was 1. aswell
> Congratulations TheWonky! You deserve it, use him/her/it wisely
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Haha I didn't notice that, sorry! Yes you were supposed to be number 2. When I went to copy the list from the random list generator for some reason the numbers didn't copy too, so I had to add them myself, and obviously I made a mistake oops! 

Anyways, thanks for entering again! I really love your reasons for wanting these legendaries, haha.  Good luck!


----------



## RhinoK (May 25, 2014)

Holla said:


> Haha I didn't notice that, sorry! Yes you were supposed to be number 2. When I went to copy the list from the random list generator for some reason the numbers didn't copy too, so I had to add them myself, and obviously I made a mistake oops!
> 
> Anyways, thanks for entering again! I really love your reasons for wanting these legendaries, haha.  Good luck!



Oooooh hahah, you confused me a bit. Thank you for doing these giveaways and hank you for the compliment hehe, appreciated


----------



## gooieooie (May 25, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Kyogre
In Game Name: (I'll PM it if I win)
Secret Phrase: Hoenn Confirmed!
Why you want this Pokemon: Because Hoenn is confirmed.


----------



## Holla (May 25, 2014)

gooieooie said:


> Pokemon you are entering for: Kyogre
> In Game Name: (I'll PM it if I win)
> Secret Phrase: Hoenn Confirmed!
> Why you want this Pokemon: Because Hoenn is confirmed.



Hello, and thanks for entering! There is a small little problem with your entry though. The Secret Phrase is actually not Hoenn Confirmed. It's on my first post in paragraph 3, so please read or reread at least that paragraph and edit your original post. Once you have done so, then I will add you to the list of entrants. 

The purpose of the Secret Phrase is just to make sure everyone has read the rules, which is why I placed it in that paragraph. It's nice for people to read the entire first post, but you don't have to read the bit on why I'm doing this giveaway and whatnot, just make sure you at least read the rules, thanks! 

Also, I am sorry if you did read everything and maybe just misread the phrase or missed it by mistake. If so then this is just a friendly reminder to double check it, thanks! ^.^


----------



## gooieooie (May 26, 2014)

Whoops!

Pokemon you are entering for: Kyogre
In Game Name: (I'll PM it if I win)
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is Life!
Why you want this Pokemon: Because Hoenn is confirmed.


----------



## Holla (May 26, 2014)

gooieooie said:


> Whoops!
> 
> Pokemon you are entering for: Kyogre
> In Game Name: (I'll PM it if I win)
> ...



Thanks for fixing it. You are now entered! ^.^


----------



## nymphia (May 26, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Kyogre
In Game Name: Sophie
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon: Kyogre is just the coolest pokemon ever!!


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 26, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Kyogre
In Game Name: Marley
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon: I just want to waterspout on everyone and swimmy and kyogre is in my top 5 favorite legendaries!


----------



## Holla (May 26, 2014)

Day 2 bump! ^.^


----------



## Holla (May 27, 2014)

~Bump~


----------



## Holla (May 28, 2014)

~Bump~ only 4 days left to enter for Kyogre!


----------



## Holla (May 29, 2014)

Daily bump!


----------



## Nella (May 30, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Kyogre
In Game Name:Nella
Secret Phrase:Hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon:Because is a happy whale!!! And it will help me to fill my pok?dex n_n


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (May 30, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Kyogre
In Game Name: Thomas
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon: Because I've played a Pokemon game based in all regions except Hoenn. It would be really cool to get one of the Hoenn legendaries, and of course for collections. :b


----------



## Murmur (May 30, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Kyogre
In Game Name: Kenna
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life! 
Why you want this Pokemon: Because I'd love to have Kyogre as apart of my pokedex! [cheesy gotta-catch-em-all phrase here]


----------



## Holla (May 31, 2014)

Bump! Tomorrow is the draw! Enter now or forever hold your peace!


----------



## Holla (Jun 1, 2014)

Last chance to enter! Enter now before the entires are closed and the winning draw begins!


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 1, 2014)

Enter for- Kyogre
IGN - Awkward
Hoenn is life/lyfe :x

I am entering as I thought why not, I may as well try and collect the whole hoenn set as it is my favourite region!  Already win Groudon so Kyogre be next on mai listy.


----------



## Holla (Jun 1, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Enter for- Kyogre
> IGN - Awkward
> Hoenn is life/lyfe :x
> 
> I am entering as I thought why not, I may as well try and collect the whole hoenn set as it is my favourite region!  Already win Groudon so Kyogre be next on mai listy.



Thanks, but I don't tend to let winners enter the next one. You seem really nice, and it'd be great to win multiple Pokemon, but for fairness sake I won't add you to the list. It's someone else's turn to win. Thanks for being so interested though! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Entries now closed! I will be drawing the winner in a moment! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Annnnnd... the winner of Kyogre is...



Spoiler



1. RhinoK
2. nymphia
3. Gooieooie
4. jake-the-raccoon-potato
5. Murmer
6. CookingOkasan
7. keybug55
8. Nella

RhinoK! CONGRATULATIONS! ^.^



To everyone who wasn't won anything yet, I will be opening entries for Rayquaza soon, so don't forget to enter! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rayquaza Entries are now open! ^.^


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 1, 2014)

Holla said:


> Thanks, but I don't tend to let winners enter the next one. You seem really nice, and it'd be great to win multiple Pokemon, but for fairness sake I won't add you to the list. It's someone else's turn to win. Thanks for being so interested though!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's OK, I only entered today as I anted to let someone else win but I thought I'd try anyway

GJ Rhino!!


----------



## Holla (Jun 1, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> That's OK, I only entered today as I anted to let someone else win but I thought I'd try anyway
> 
> GJ Rhino!!



Ah, I see. If they have their own personal account on here they are totally welcome to enter any of my other giveaways. ^.^


----------



## Jawile (Jun 1, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Rayquaza
In Game Name: Jason
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is Life!
Why you want this Pokemon: I always loved Rayquaza, but I have never played Emerald, only Ruby and Sapphire. I can't get him in any of my games, so I really want him so I can complete my trio!


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jun 1, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Rayquaza
In Game Name: Thomas
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is Life!
Why you want this Pokemon: Would be cool to get Rayquaza as I haven't played a game in Hoenn yet. Hoping to get the trio and it wouldn't be a bad way to start. :b


----------



## Wataru (Jun 1, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Rayquaza
In Game Name:Anthony
Secret Phrase:Hoenn is life
Why you want this Pokemon:Rayquaza always was the legendary i loved SO much but i couldn't get, i tried to get him in my Heart Gold but i couldn't (Note:I started playing in gen 4);I saw ALL the films and his appearences are absolutely epic *-*


----------



## nymphia (Jun 2, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Rayquaza
 In Game Name: Sophie
 Secret Phrase: Hoenn is Life! 
Why you want this Pokemon:  trying my luck one more time


----------



## Holla (Jun 4, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## nammie (Jun 4, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Rayquaza
In Game Name: Nana
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is Life!
Why you want this Pokemon: I always thought Rayquaza looked the best out of the weather trio hehe (esp the shiny version!! cool black dragon!! * O * )


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh thank you so much!!! Because of Hospital I've had no internet but I have wifi for now.... until I go back in nine or so hours


----------



## Lassy (Jun 6, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Rayquaza
In Game Name: Evalsy
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is Life!
Why you want this Pokemon: He is one of the strongest legendaries and I would love to have him *^*


----------



## Holla (Jun 6, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Oh my gosh thank you so much!!! Because of Hospital I've had no internet but I have wifi for now.... until I go back in nine or so hours



No problem. I can hold on to him for however long you need. Just let me know when you will be around to pick him up!


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 7, 2014)

Holla said:


> No problem. I can hold on to him for however long you need. Just let me know when you will be around to pick him up!


Well I could be home at the end of this month, I don't know of any other dates I'll be home in between. Thank you for this and giving me time, it's appreciated!


----------



## toastia (Jun 7, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: Rayquaza
In Game Name: Princess
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is love, and Hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon: im trying to complete the national dex, plus, legendaries are awesome!


----------



## Holla (Jun 7, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Well I could be home at the end of this month, I don't know of any other dates I'll be home in between. Thank you for this and giving me time, it's appreciated!



Ok, thanks for letting me know. Just send me a PM whenever you are home and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Holla (Jun 8, 2014)

Bump! Last chance to enter! Draw is in a few hours!


----------



## Holla (Jun 8, 2014)

Final bump! I will be doing the draw within the next hour or two! Enter before it's too late!


----------



## toastia (Jun 8, 2014)

I've got my fingers crossed


----------



## Holla (Jun 8, 2014)

I am now doing the random draw! Winner will be announced shortly! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Annnndddd the winner is...



Spoiler



1. jake-the-raccoon-potato
2. nammie
3. Jawile
4. nymphia
5. Prin
6. Wataru
7. Lassy

CONGRATULATIONS jake-the-raccoon-potato! You have won Rayquaza! 



For those that haven't won, I will be starting my final giveaway shortly! The three Regis! (Ice, Rock and Steel!) I am giving all three away at once, so you will be entered to win all three with just one entry (I will only remove those who win from the list). Good luck!


----------



## toastia (Jun 8, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: The almighty three
In Game Name: Princess
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is love, and Hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon: im trying to complete the national dex, plus, legendaries are awesome!

Would this count?


----------



## Holla (Jun 8, 2014)

Prin said:


> Pokemon you are entering for: The almighty three
> In Game Name: Princess
> Secret Phrase: Hoenn is love, and Hoenn is life!
> Why you want this Pokemon: im trying to complete the national dex, plus, legendaries are awesome!
> ...



Haha you are one step ahead of me! And yeah that's fine.


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jun 8, 2014)

EIRFIRUDGRU THANK YOU SO MUCH xD


----------



## Dr J (Jun 8, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: The almighty three
In Game Name: Jinjiro
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon: Regice is my favorite of the three


----------



## Lassy (Jun 9, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: The almighty three
In Game Name: Evalsy
Secret Phrase:  Hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon: I'm missing one of the three legendaries: regice. I cannot stand to see the two others with their lovely companion >~< it's a trio! Not a duo!


----------



## nymphia (Jun 9, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: The almighty three
In Game Name: Sophie
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon: Let's try my luck again (don't fail on me luck xD)


----------



## Holla (Jun 9, 2014)

Mini bump before I head to bed! ^.^


----------



## Holla (Jun 10, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Holla (Jun 12, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Holla (Jun 14, 2014)

Bump! Draw date extended due to exams!


----------



## unravel (Jun 14, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: The almighty three
In Game Name: Aubrey
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life!
Why you want this Pokemon: Luck and try to collect Legendary pkmns


----------



## Snowflakes (Jun 14, 2014)

Pokemon you are entering for: The almighty three
In Game Name: Spritzie
Secret Phrase: Hoenn is life!
Why you want this/these Pokemon: I want to complete the National Dex, and I need Registeel XD


(Can't wait for Alpha Sapphire *.* Sapphire was the first Pokemon game I ever played x3)


----------



## toastia (Jun 18, 2014)

are you still doing this?


----------



## Holla (Jun 19, 2014)

Prin said:


> are you still doing this?



Yes, I should be doing the draw very shortly within the next hour or so.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Note: Even though I am giving away all 3 Regis at once, I am only doing one random draw. The first three listed in the random draw will be the winners, but the first person drawn gets to make the first pick and so on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am now about to do the random draw, so stay tuned and no new entries please!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Annnnnnnnnnnnnd the winners are:



Spoiler



1. ITookYourWaffles
2. Prin
3. Dr J
4. nymphia
5. Lassy
6. Snowflakes

Congratulations to ITookYourWaffles, Prin and DR J!



Thanks so much to everyone that entered! I am sorry for those who didn't win, I'd love to give everybody Pok?mon that they want, but I only had one of each to giveaway. For the Regi winners, I will PM you guys shortly with instructions on how to pick your prize! This concludes my Hoenn Confirmed Giveaway, and again thanks so much!


----------



## Dr J (Jun 20, 2014)

Woo! Now to wait and see which one I get =D


----------



## unravel (Jun 24, 2014)

The problem with me is the time because you guys live from US and I live somewhere SE Asia.


----------



## toastia (Jun 24, 2014)

I still haven't gotten my prize yet


----------



## Holla (Jul 3, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> The problem with me is the time because you guys live from US and I live somewhere SE Asia.



No problem I'll catch you sooner or later.  



Prin said:


> I still haven't gotten my prize yet



Prize now delivered please enjoy! ^.^


----------

